# CNET Review of wifi Nook



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://reviews.cnet.com/e-book-readers/barnes-noble-nook-wi/4505-3508_7-34122435.html?tag=mncol;lst;1

Nothing earthshattering, but a few small details that I hadn't thought about.


----------

